# Sleep or lack off!!!!



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi J

Just wondered if you could give me some advice regarding sleep patterns.

Usually Ollie sleeps from 7.30 - 8 pm till 6.30 - 7am, he then usually nods off again between 9-10am for half an hour and then has a sleep around 1-2 for an hour and thats it occasionally he will nod of again around 4-5 for half an hour.

But lately he is still going down as normal but getting up at 5am   and then asleep again at 7 till 8 and then continues his naps as usual but obvious running a bit later. Also he has started crying out in the night again but i am not sure why and it is a real cry, it was half one last night he does go off again but i worried he having nightmare etc  .

Any ideas or suggestions about his routine or day time naps should he be put in his cot for sleeps throughout the day as i just lay him on the sofa or he sometimes goes off in his pram, or should i be setting sleep routine!!!!

Anyone reading this have any ideas can you Im me i would appreciate any feed back, i NEED some sleep!!!!!!

luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Do you think he maybe teething??

He may also be waking up if he is too hot.

Like us, babies do drift in and out of a deep sleep. You may find that this is just a blip..or he may be ready to drop one of his daytime naps.

Monitor his pattern for the next couple of days and let me know.

There is no quick fix for this..its a case of trying to see whats going on.

Jxx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks J

I will do that and get back to you he has just actually woke up then screaming again and had to get him out to settle which is so usual but he did do a big f**t  also not sure if teething we have had times when i could put it down to this but he been drooling and chewing but not the usual temp and agitation he gets with it.

Have tried to cut out sleep to know avail he just turns into mr grumpy and just crashes, he has slept 7 - 7.30am, 10.30 till 11.30 and then 4pm till 4.30pm today so will see what night we have, please no 5am wake up call 

Thanks again
luv kelsey x[br]: 8/08/06, 21:07I am back J

No better i am afraid, still likes to get up super early but has now stopped going back to sleep, his naps are never at the same time now. 
He is having 2 naps in the day both adding up to about 1 1/2 hours in total, and his last nap is usually about half two and occasionally later.

We have black outs, we tried keeping him up later which makes him grumpy and irrated but still gets up at 5am, is it normal for a little boy to only need 10 hours sleep at night and an additional 1 1/2 throughout the day, he not moody or anything occasionally he is still obviously tired and will drift off for half an hour in morning after being up for 3 hours, i need help!!!

Please tell me this won't last forever!!!!!!!

luv Kelsey x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelsey

It wont last!

Can you have a word with your HV about doing a sleep diary for a week so that she can see whats going on.

If she is unable to do this, come back to me.

Jxx


----------



## want2be (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi J

I acually started one yesterday on my own accord to see if i could see a pattern, my mum rang my to say he had been asleep for 2 hours now and should she wake him and that was a 10am   anyway he woke shortly after, so i thought rigth i am going to see what this monkey is up too.

My H/V is actually on Holiday at moment 3 weeks so can i report back to you as i don't hold much hope in her stand by  !!

But i just need to say he actually slept till 6.30am this morning   must know i am up to something!!!!  

Cheers J 

luv kelsey x


----------

